# Beef Stock Cubes/Bisto



## emmab73

Hi everyone, I've finally moved out of the hotel into our house, and am now trying to stock up the kitchen cupboards, having finally accepted that ID vodka is what I'm going to have to get used to, I simply cannot live without beef stockcubes/bisto/gravy granules, I have so far been to Seoudi/Spinneys/Carr4 and found only chicken ones, is there a stock cube embargo I am unaware of?


----------



## hurghadapat

emmab73 said:


> Hi everyone, I've finally moved out of the hotel into our house, and am now trying to stock up the kitchen cupboards, having finally accepted that ID vodka is what I'm going to have to get used to, I simply cannot live without beef stockcubes/bisto/gravy granules, I have so far been to Seoudi/Spinneys/Carr4 and found only chicken ones, is there a stock cube embargo I am unaware of?



Don't know about Cairo but i certainly never found beef stock cubes in Hurghada as you say only chicken ones...bisto/gravy granules i always asked family to bring them from the UK when visiting.


----------



## emmab73

hurghadapat said:


> Don't know about Cairo but i certainly never found beef stock cubes in Hurghada as you say only chicken ones...bisto/gravy granules i always asked family to bring them from the UK when visiting.


How weird, I even looked in Gourmet Egypt which given it's essentially a beef shop I was surprised to find none


----------



## GM1

There are beef cubes from Knorr, I have bought them here in Egypt, so you have to search the supermarkets. I have also seen gravy granules, but can't remember where.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maggi beef stock cubes available in all the supermarkets, bisto granules usually found in Alpha, some times oxo cubes are on sale.


----------



## Biffy

Spinneys used to have them occasionally as did seoudi - but I was only looking today actually and thinking I haven't seen any oxo for months now. 
Bisto granules - forget them!!

I always bring in, get family / a friend to bring oxo cubes - all flavours - becuase i find the magg ones a little tastless and very salty.

Maybe its something to with the MB - becuase the oxo etc. are beef based and not halal.

In fact I feel that some of the imported items I used to find on the shelves have not been there for a while - so not sure of what is happening - and the prices are increasing!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Imported items are probably missing because of the dollar..
I don't think it has anything to do with Halal, canned salmon is labeled halal


----------



## Biffy

MaidenScotland said:


> Imported items are probably missing because of the dollar..
> I don't think it has anything to do with Halal, canned salmon is labeled halal


Fish is different - it isn't meat!
Thats why when Muslims travel abroad they eat alot of fish.


----------



## emmab73

I honestly didn't see any beef at all in any of the supermarkets, maggi or knorr, perhaps I am taking it for granted beef will be beside chicken stock cubes :-D


----------



## Biffy

In the UAE alot of items like oxo, bisto etc. were available - but they were placed in the 'non-muslim' section along with ll the unhalal meat and pork.


----------



## Biffy

Basically:

'Lawful to you is game from the sea and its food as provision for you and the travelers, but forbidden to you is game from the land as long as you are in the state of iúram. And fear Allah to whom you will be gathered.' 

Tha's why the fillet o fish goes down a bomb with the Muslim population everywhere in the world!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Biffy said:


> In the UAE alot of items like oxo, bisto etc. were available - but they were placed in the 'non-muslim' section along with ll the unhalal meat and pork.




Welcome in Egypt lol


You can buy ham in specialist shops but never in the supermarket


----------



## MaidenScotland

Biffy said:


> Basically:
> 
> 'Lawful to you is game from the sea and its food as provision for you and the travelers, but forbidden to you is game from the land as long as you are in the state of iúram. And fear Allah to whom you will be gathered.'
> 
> Tha's why the fillet o fish goes down a bomb with the Muslim population everywhere in the world!!




so why bother to label imported salmon...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Biffy said:


> Fish is different - it isn't meat!
> Thats why when Muslims travel abroad they eat alot of fish.




Really!


----------



## emmab73

Biffy said:


> In the UAE alot of items like oxo, bisto etc. were available - but they were placed in the 'non-muslim' section along with ll the unhalal meat and pork.


Yeah marshmallows was always the funny one ( who knew!) or bacon flavour crisps in the pork section


----------



## MaidenScotland

emmab73 said:


> Yeah marshmallows was always the funny one ( who knew!) or bacon flavour crisps in the pork section




or jelly beans.. I used to be able to buy bacon bits, which of course were nothing of the sort but I have not seen them in many a year


----------



## Biffy

I know it doesn't make sense - especially here - but there you go, you are looking for logic where none exists!
Gelatine is always a strange one though - as some well educated will eat but most won't.

And the people who label the products have NO idea of what they are looking for anyway.


----------



## meb01999

sorry, i know this thread has gotten a bit off topic, but i get my beef cubes from ragab (a smaller chain market). they have maggi readily available (usually).


----------

